# Cutting Madone steerer tube, or not?



## ghost6 (Sep 4, 2009)

After a few thousand miles on my 2010 5 series, I prefer the stem to be as low as it'll go (all spacers on top). It's a performance fit, and I probably should've gone with the pro fit. But oh well. Would anyone suggest not cutting the steerer tube at this point? My LBS will do it at no or very little cost. They said the only reason not to do it would be if I thought I'd sell the bike eventually.


----------



## WhyRun (Dec 29, 2008)

Tough call. I'd say its a person decision. I have one bike with a cut tube, and one without. I would probably say, go 50/50 cut off a bit, but not all of the excess, perhaps leave 1-2 cm above? Gives you a little room, but cuts down the extreme excess?

Then again, if its going to be your go-to bike for several years and you're 100% comfortable, go for it. Any doubts, keep thinking about it.

How's that for a non answer


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

ghost6 said:


> After a few thousand miles on my 2010 5 series, I prefer the stem to be as low as it'll go (all spacers on top). It's a performance fit, and I probably should've gone with the pro fit. But oh well. Would anyone suggest not cutting the steerer tube at this point? My LBS will do it at no or very little cost. They said the only reason not to do it would be if I thought I'd sell the bike eventually.


Since you can't predict how long you may have the bike, try to minimize the length of the cut by hunting down a steeper angled stem (every additional 4 degrees will drop the bars about 1cm). This way drop will remain the same, so you'll retain your fit, but the cut will be 1cm less (using this example), increasing the odds that it'll suite the next owner.

EDIT: You may want to keep at least a 1cm spacer above the stem as well.


----------



## ghost6 (Sep 4, 2009)

A steeper angle stem is a good idea. Thanks. Great non-answer WhyRun! No, really, it helps to hear ideas. Leaving 1 cm is doable too.


----------



## WhyRun (Dec 29, 2008)

Good luck! And enjoy your next few thousand miles. Either way it sound like you enjoy the bike, so you'll probably end up fine no matter which you choose.


----------



## ghost6 (Sep 4, 2009)

Thanks. I flipped the stem (duh) which helped a lot and makes leaving 1 or 2 spacers comfortable. I'm enjoying the miles for sure!


----------

